# Per i lettori



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Qui si propongono brani di autori contemporanei e viene chiesto di abbinarli agli autori.
Se conoscete gli autori ...è divertente!

*GLI SCRITTORI:*_a) Niccolò Ammaniti; b) Alessandro Baricco; c) Andrea Camilleri; d) Vincenzo Consolo, e) Andrea De Carlo; f) Michele Mari; g) Margaret Mazzantini; h) Paolo Nori; i) Tiziano Scarpa; f) SusannaTamaro_

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/Sole...35-11dd-8a56-71fd8ecbff6f&DocRulesView=Libero


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Secondo me:
b5, stile leggermente ridondante ma molto evocativo, Baricco. Se non è lui non ho capito un caXXXXo della vita finora.
c2, bè, camilleri è siculo no? mi pareva più scontato.
g10, mi pare di ricordarlo questo pezzo dell Mazzantini ma magari m'inganno...
l1, noiosa, noiosa noiosa..... è la Tamaro? io penso proprio di sì.
a3, ammaniti lo devo ancora inquadrare... potrei sbagliarmi alla grande
e4 oppure e7. De carlo ha uno stile polite, ma un pò anonimo.... non saprei.
Sugli altri mi astengo, mai letto nulla di loro!
Come si fa a sapere le risposte giuste?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

ho indovinato solo camilleri!!!
che sola!
però su baricco posso scusarmi: next fa veramente schifo, è l'unico suo libro rispetto al quale mi son fermata a pag 10. Gli altri tutti spolpati via!!!


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Settembre 2008)

Di Baricco vale la pena leggere "La leggenda del pianista sull'oceano", dai cui l'omonimo film di Tornatore. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTmxzOAx-Fo


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> Di Baricco vale la pena leggere "La leggenda del pianista sull'oceano", dai cui l'omonimo film di Tornatore.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTmxzOAx-Fo


 'io vorrei capire questa faccenda dei quadri......'
ti dice niente?
Divino..... Ed è un'opera teatrale!!!!


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (18 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 'io vorrei capire questa faccenda dei quadri......'
> ti dice niente?
> Divino..... Ed è un'opera teatrale!!!!


A me m'ha sempre colpito questa faccenda dei quadri. Stanno su per anni, poi senza che accada nulla, ma nulla dico, _fran_, giù, cadono. Stanno lì attaccati al chiodo, nessuno gli fa niente, ma loro a un certo punto, _fran_, cadono giù, come sassi.....Cos'è che succede a un chiodo per farlo decidere che non ne può più? C'ha un'anima, anche lui, poveretto?....

Anche nella vita accade cosi', tu sei attacato alle tue certezze alle tue convinzioni, e poi a un certo punto, fran... e tu cadi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E questo....

Non è che la vita vada come tu te la immagini. Fa la sua strada. E tu la tua. Io non è che volevo essere felice, questo no. Volevo... salvarmi, ecco: salvarmi. Ma ho capito tardi da che parte bisognava andare: dalla parte dei desideri. Uno si aspetta che siano altre cose a salvare la gente: il dovere, l'onestà, essere buoni, essere giusti. No. Sono i desideri che salvano. Sono l'unica cosa vera. Tu stai con loro, e ti salverai. Però troppo tardi l'ho capito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> A me m'ha sempre colpito questa faccenda dei quadri. Stanno su per anni, poi senza che accada nulla, ma nulla dico, _fran_, giù, cadono. Stanno lì attaccati al chiodo, nessuno gli fa niente, ma loro a un certo punto, _fran_, cadono giù, come sassi.....Cos'è che succede a un chiodo per farlo decidere che non ne può più? C'ha un'anima, anche lui, poveretto?....
> 
> Anche nella vita accade cosi', tu sei attacato alle tue certezze alle tue convinzioni, e poi a un certo punto, fran... e tu cadi!
> 
> ...


Non so se queste cose siano vere, ma Baricco le dice molto bene...e le fa sentire vere.


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (19 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so se queste cose siano vere, ma Baricco le dice molto bene...e le fa sentire vere.


Vere o false?
Non so se ha senso porsi la domanda. 
Credo che per sentire queste parole vere sino nel profondo, tutto dipenda dal bagaglio di vita che ti porti appresso. 
Quando hai provato nella tua anima la sofferenza profonda che ti annienta, quando hai provato il dolore fisico che ti lacera le carni, quando provi il patimento ed il male, che comporta rialzarti e rinascere, allora forse allora non solo senti queste parole vere, ma le senti tue.
Tutti noi abbiamo nella mente un'immagine di vita, ma la vita non si svolge secondo inostri voleri, bensi' piu' spesso secondo i capricci del destino; allora alle volte il segreto non sta nel cercare di combattere quel fato avverso, ma di saper cambiare le proprie aspettative nella vita.
Discorso lungo e complicato, non vi voglio annoiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ciao


----------



## La Lupa (19 Settembre 2008)

A me Baricco sta sul culo oltremodo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me Baricco sta sul culo oltremodo.


oh...non ne parliamo...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2008)

MAGARI SCRIVE BENISSIMO EH...ma non lo reggo...

ho letto solo una pagina, e non mi ricordo nemmeno cosaa fosse..mi sono appallata e ho lasciato perdere...l'ho visto in tv e ho lasciato perdere definitivo.


----------

